
Ask HN: What is the best non-technical skill I could develop? - throwmiaway
(Using a throwaway because my boss might be reading this)<p>Peter Drucker says that it&#x27;s a waste of time to develop skills in an area you don&#x27;t have strengths in. I don&#x27;t have particular technical skills. I can code a bit of hello world here and there, but I generally struggle with it. Also, I don&#x27;t take much pleasure in it.<p>I&#x27;m extroverted, I can pitch, I can sell, I can market, but only the things that I believe in. I&#x27;m good with people and outreach, not with networking.<p>As a technical reader, what are some non-technical skills that you&#x27;d appreciate your co-founder, work buddy or freelance consultant would have and could help you out with?<p>The question is for both now and the future, as I want to invest in myself to develop and master a skill for good.
======
mbrock
Clear communication in writing! So if I need to ask you something, I can send
you a clear email and expect you to read it, think about it, and formulate a
clear answer.

That sounds like basic literacy, but many people don't bother applying it, and
as soon as any complexity arises they demand a meeting.

Even if the clear email is "here's what I think about point 1; as for point 2,
I would appreciate a meeting because I have a bunch of questions that would be
easier face-to-face," that's good!

I had a manager who when I sent a carefully worded email would immediately
call me over and ask "what was that email about?"

~~~
pb123
this is great advice, thanks!

------
alasano
I'd go with effectively being able to dumb down complex concepts while
correctly understanding the limitations of the project.

You don't have to be able to replicate a tech project to get a correct
understanding of all its parts. Learn to communicate with software engineers
in a way they find useful and act as a bridge between them and the clients you
want to reach. Know the limits of things you're offering and present the
product in a way that will concisely display its value.

I think any technical partner would immensely appreciate someone who has a
great grasp of their work without the burden of under delivering on an
ambitious sales pitch.

~~~
gcatalfamo
This. And also learning to extract information for decision making out of
data.

------
nostrademons
Sales, and specifically the ability to approach a total stranger with a new &
different idea and then either convince them that it's a good idea or get them
to tell you why it's a bad idea and how to make it better.

------
lisper
> I'm good with people and outreach, not with networking.

I don't understand the difference between "people and outreach" and
"networking." Those sound more or less synonymous to me, so I don't understand
how you can be good at one and not the other.

~~~
throwmiaway
networking is at events, face-to-face. People is generally with people in
social settings (networking is a business setting in my mind). Outreach is via
email/social

~~~
lisper
OK, then my answer to your original question is: the ability to think and
communicate clearly, because you're not doing it right now. I still don't
understand the difference between "at events, face to face" and "with people
in social settings." Those sound the same to me.

------
lukeHeuer
It'd be worthwhile to invest in a skill you (hopefully) use for everything:
decision making.

A good follow up to Managing Oneself, which it sounds like you've read, is
Decisive: How to Make Better Choices in Life and Work by Chip and Dan Heath.
To borrow a few direct example questions that might help you answer your own:
What are some non-technical skills that would improve your next 10 minutes in
life? What about the next 10 months, and subsequently the next 10 years?
Imagine the tables are turned, and you are trying to provide the same advice
to your best friend who happens to be in your same exact position. How would
you advise them? If you could no longer do what you are currently doing, what
else would you pick?

Between not knowing you, and having little information to go off, take this
with a very fine grain of salt: from the strengths you outlined, especially
the needing to believe in it attribute (aka aligned values) coupled with
extroversion, you may be well suited for some sort of evangelism role. Maybe
begin thinking about your core values and from a macro perspective what is it
that you care about most. There are many organizations trying to do good and
nearly all of them could benefit from a louder voice.

------
tedmiston
_1\. Communication_

Because it's a meta level skill underlying everything you do (that involves
other people). In a company, an average developer with great communication is
more effective than a great developer with not great communication.

 _2\. Succinctness_

Check out PG's or Sam Altman's blogs or _Hackers & Painters_ for examples of
writing simply and clearly. I would love to know how they got so good.

I'm blogging to improve that myself.

------
tmaly
Selling and Marketing yourself or something you want to succeed. Its something
all of us have to do, whether it be to get a new job, or convince someone to
signup for your startup project. Seth Godin has a few great books in this
subject area. I only mention this as I just happen to finish listening to one
of his audio books last week.

------
vcarl
I'd say it's a good idea to get enough familiarity with code to be able to
distinguish between good and bad code, and to be able to have a rough idea of
whether something is well architected.

Spreading vision is an important nontechnical skill for a founder. I see this
as distinct from but related to networking, being able to convince talented
people to work for below market because they earnestly believe in the vision
is crucial at early stages.

As a technical person working on a startup, I personally would appreciate a
partner with more familiarity with the regulatory aspects of starting a
business: filing paperwork, basic accounting, taxes, etc.

I also wish I had better Excel chops to better analyze data coming in
(signups, revenue, expenses, etc), but am too focused on more technical areas
to devote time to learn it.

I'm sure there are other skills that I'm forgetting in the moment, but that's
a few anyway.

~~~
throwmiaway
Enough familiarity with code sounds easy for you but I'd argue that this is
incredibly hard for the non-trained eye.

The regulatory aspects as well as data analysis parts were really helpful,
thank you.

------
quickie69
I'd say learn about money, tax minimisation, investment and law as much as it
pertains to helping you achieve financial freedom or if you have that already,
then riches.

Another good skill is how to choose a good partner. As in spouse not business.
Get this wrong and it can undo everything.

Also how to raise children well if you plan to do that. Then add estate
planning and inter generational tax!

And if you have all of the above sorted then learn about a worthy cause you
can help.

~~~
hammock
Any good resources you can offer for getting started?

------
CyberFonic
In your answer @lisper, you say you are not good with face-to-face? Canvassing
by email borders on spamming. Effective sales is a person-to-person contact
sport.

What is your track record with sales, as in revenue / sales generated?

If you can pick up the phone, reach the person you have researched, get the
meeting(s) and close the deals, then you will have no problem getting good
jobs. If not, then maybe that is where you should extend your skills.

------
yolesaber
Being able to throw good parties

------
sharemywin
Listening and being willing to learn. Most developers are smart people, but
tend to have a hard time communicating our ideas to non-technical people.

It's definitely important to have us feel like you understand where we are
coming from.

And don't blow us off because it sounds too technical.

------
qwertyuiop924
Even of you're a poor programmer, there are technical skills of benefit to
you. Knowing enough about the way the technology works to know what you and
others can and cannot deliver. CAP and its friends are sort of thing that I'm
talking about.

------
lambdafunc
Of course politics. It is key to promotion in many companies, most of the
companies don't care about your technical skills or your work.

------
verganileonardo
Learning how to sell new things - not only following someone instructions, but
creating the instructions yourself.

------
zerotoxin
Speaking to People without hurting their feelings. :)

------
sixQuarks
The highest-leveraged skill you can have is marketing.

------
id122015
how to become a politician

------
tinix
patience

